# Are UK Motorway services basically a NO for over-nighting?



## Wisewoman (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a huge trek to Scotland planned in the van in April and I've been wondering about Motorway service stations and their feasibility as stop over / overnighting places. On the odd occasion I have gone to a motorway services in my car, I've noticed signs like 'automatic plate recognition' and no parking for longer than 2 hours. Is this essentially the norm now for all those huge car parks attached to these places, thereby making them a total no hoper for overnighting in?

I'd also wondered about HGV / truck stops too and the legality of using them too though I don't especially fancy them as those monsters would dwarf me!

Cheers,
Melissa


----------



## mark61 (Mar 1, 2017)

They are normally free for two hours. You can pay to stay longer, so if you really need/want to, you can use them overnight.


----------



## torwood (Mar 1, 2017)

It's rip of Britain, welcome.  The motorway services want you to pay for overnight parking and the charges are extortionate.  If  you don't pay they will fine you. Most lorry drivers won't overnight there.

The wild camping locations and pub stops on here are better alternatives.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 1, 2017)

You'll find info, plus each service stations charges here.

Catalogue of Motorway Services - Motorway Services Online, Services | service stations


This isn't a recommendation of service stations BTW, just info.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 1, 2017)

Yep, As Mark says,
It 'CAN be a convenient spot to rest up over night if your just covering the motorway miles, But an expensive one. You don't even get a food voucher to use in the café like the lorry or coach drivers do !, But Some MOTO services have got Showers, If you have re fillable gas system, then stopping for the night, Having a HOT shower, Something to eat, Fill up with Fuel n Gas all in one place has its advantages,,, But NO not for me, 2hrs & I'm off.


----------



## Caz (Mar 1, 2017)

They are very expensive. I see you are a Full Member on here - much better to use the POIs.


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow so many replies in 15 minutes! Cheers everyone.

Yes I am a full member, but there is actually a bit of a dearth of stop over places between Abington and Stirling that are also pretty close to the M74  and I'm thinking it will be around there, when the sleepiness will hit me. The CU at Bellshills puts me off as i used to live not too far from Glasgow and lets just say that Glasgow can be, well,  trying...

I think I shall provisionally pencil in the CU in Abington as my overnight location for now. 

Thanks for the link to the Motorway Catalogue Mark61 Its good to know that if desperate, i can overnight there at a cost!

Melissa


----------



## chrismilo (Mar 1, 2017)

What gets me is all the hype of tiredness can kill signs  yet one can either stop 2hrs or you are ripped off or penalised for want of a better words !!
I know myself i'm feeling worse after a short sleep than none at all !


----------



## Wully (Mar 1, 2017)

The services on the m6 toll road expensive but best around £25. But you get £10 food voucher and free toll
So kind a makes it a wee bit lighter with the toll and breakfast thrown in.


----------



## lotusanne (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi, don't know if this is anywhere near where you want it, but we stayed at the Green Welly Truck stop on way up Scotland and it was absolutely fine...
Whisky Shop and Gift Shop from The Green Welly Stop, Tyndrum, Scotland


----------



## vanmandan (Mar 1, 2017)

isn't there a good pub stop in Beattock that someone mentioned recently ??


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 1, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yep, As Mark says,
> It 'CAN be a convenient spot to rest up over night if your just covering the motorway miles, But an expensive one. You don't even get a food voucher to use in the café like the lorry or coach drivers do !, But Some MOTO services have got Showers, If you have re fillable gas system, then stopping for the night, Having a HOT shower, Something to eat, Fill up with Fuel n Gas all in one place has its advantages,,, But NO not for me, 2hrs & I'm off.



NZ . Are you talking to a millionaire?  PARK THERE, buy Food, buy fuel  and then buy fuel.  The last time I was in a services the fuel price was  £1.33 a litre the gas 69.5p parking £25 and the  drop point £25 unless you have 30+ pax.
I really hate those people that run them.


----------



## IanH (Mar 1, 2017)

*NO!*

Why, on earth would you even think about it??

WC POI have 550 pub stops, even the worst will be infinitely better than any motorway car park:mad1:


----------



## IanH (Mar 1, 2017)

*Yes!*



vanmandan said:


> isn't there a good pub stop in Beattock that someone mentioned recently ??



PH Beattock (Old Stables) (Dumfries & Galloway)
01683 300134


----------



## 2cv (Mar 1, 2017)

If you stop just a few miles short of Abington theres a very nice pub stop at Beattock, or some nice POIs just West of Moffat. Failing that The Green Frog at Moffat is a nice little site for a few pounds. The Green Frog ? Pet Supplies


----------



## eddyt (Mar 1, 2017)

hi
   i stopped for a cuppa on the M1 the other day. on way to NEC.
   i noticed on the sign it was £12 for a 24hr stop.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 1, 2017)

eddyt said:


> hi
> i stopped for a cuppa on the M1 the other day. on way to NEC.
> i noticed on the sign it was £12 for a 24hr stop.



If you are PHGV they  might notice especially a tag axle.  cars are £12


----------



## eddyt (Mar 1, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> If you are PHGV they  might notice especially a tag axle.  cars are £12



hi
  yes i was in a car parking bay. im only 5.8m long can fit in 1 bay.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 1, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> NZ . Are you talking to a millionaire?  PARK THERE, buy Food, buy fuel  and then buy fuel.  The last time I was in a services the fuel price was  £1.33 a litre the gas 69.5p parking £25 and the  drop point £25 unless you have 30+ pax.
> I really hate those people that run them.



Yeah I know, a Very Expensive overnight experience at some Motorway Services isn't it. I've Filled up with Fuel, & Gas at a few though, Even had a Shower & a Berger at a Cpl as well within my 2hr or so Free Stay, Never Stayed the Night at any.


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 1, 2017)

lotusanne said:


> Hi, don't know if this is anywhere near where you want it, but we stayed at the Green Welly Truck stop on way up Scotland and it was absolutely fine...
> Whisky Shop and Gift Shop from The Green Welly Stop, Tyndrum, Scotland



That looks an interesting place but alas probably too far for me given my plans on that first evening - may bear it in mind for the second evening though  
Thanks


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for other suggestions. I'd kind of ruled out campsites purely because I won't be stopping until 11pm at earliest and assumed that it would be added hassle for them and me - though I guess I could sort out something in advance with one. 

Cheers !
Melissa


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 1, 2017)

IanH said:


> Why, on earth would you even think about it??
> 
> WC POI have 550 pub stops, even the worst will be infinitely better than any motorway car park:mad1:



Haha - it's literally just somewhere to break up my big, initial journey, up to Scotland, for a few hours kip -  so I didn't want to wander off the motorway too far  under normal WC circumstances I would certainly not be considering such


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 2, 2017)

If you leave the m74 at junction 15 and take the B7086it runs parallel with the m74 there are quite a few places along that road suitable to pullover for the night,then just keep going along that road it will bring you back on at the next junction 14


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 2, 2017)

A word to the wise, if you decide to stay in one of the motorway services make sure you park in the car section and NOT in the wagon / HGV section.

Obviously look out for any height / width restrictions but you`ll find it a lot quieter in there than the wagon / HGV section.

The wagon / HGV section can be prone to delivery / logistics companies swapping trailers over during the night and trust me they can make a hell of a racket.

We`ve suffered that fate twice over the years with the barstewards leaving their engines running just inches away from our motorhome in the early hours.

We`d parked well away from the other wagon and there was acres of room for them but they still came right next to our motorhome to swap over.

The second time it happened i got out at 02.30am and complained to them but they just laughed.

The two companies concerned DHL and TNT said their professional drivers would never do anything like that.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 2, 2017)

Take the slip for Moffat. Lovely car park as you enter the town on your left. Not too far out of your way.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 2, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> A word to the wise, if you decide to stay in one of the motorway services make sure you park in the car section and NOT in the wagon / HGV section.
> 
> Obviously look out for any height / width restrictions but you`ll find it a lot quieter in there than the wagon / HGV section.
> 
> ...



Hi Ya,
A lot of the Motorway Service Stations I've been in has Dedicated Parking for Motorhomes & Caravans Normally opposite but a bit away from the Lorry & Car Parking areas !.


----------



## dane (Mar 2, 2017)

Used to use service stations to break up long journeys until the prices got silly.  It's almost like they don't want our custom...

When heading for Scotland, the POI at Shap in the lake district is a useful stop, used it a couple of times.  Only a few minutes from the motorway and peaceful.


----------



## alcam (Mar 2, 2017)

eddyt said:


> hi
> i stopped for a cuppa on the M1 the other day. on way to NEC.
> i noticed on the sign it was £12 for a 24hr stop.



Prices do vary a lot , seems to go from £10-£25 . I use services in France and Spain when travelling long distances in wintertime because they are convenient . There is no charge for parking . I would , for the same reasons , use them in Britain if , for example , they were £10 and they gave you a food discount . I do know they are not , surprisingly , the cash cows most of us think they are . All the more reason for them to encourage more business you would think .


----------



## jim dalton (Mar 2, 2017)

Agree with the above posters.  Its best to stop at the wildcamping spots but.........

I used to run Northampton to Edinburgh and the Glasgow and Loch Lomand twice a week in  a HGV apart from having great fun finding country routes on the way home, I often used to stop at Lockerbie truck stop.  

It was always reasonable value (can't remember price) as I recall and you get a food voucher, plus they have a well stocked shop and a friendly Bar (tired truckers are very tame) and on Fridays and Saturdays there is normally a band (very popular with the locals.

Lots of quiet areas in the mahoosive car park too rest up in as well


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 2, 2017)

jim dalton said:


> Agree with the above posters.  Its best to stop at the wildcamping spots but.........
> 
> I used to run Northampton to Edinburgh and the Glasgow and Loch Lomand twice a week in  a HGV apart from having great fun finding country routes on the way home, I often used to stop at Lockerbie truck stop.
> 
> ...




£12 now    Welcome to Lockerbie Lorry Park


----------



## alcam (Mar 2, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> £12 now    Welcome to Lockerbie Lorry Park



Indeed , stopped for coffee recently and noticed this


----------



## mickymost (Mar 2, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> If you are PHGV they  might notice especially a tag axle.  cars are £12



We stopped overnight near Bradford at a motorway services in our hymer cost £12.00 so not just for cars


----------



## jann (Mar 2, 2017)

Never stopped on services.If you don't want to go off route there is a caravan site at Tebay services.This is fairly quiet considering where it is.Not used it for a long time so don't know the cost.Okay as a back up.


----------



## mickymost (Mar 2, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> A word to the wise, if you decide to stay in one of the motorway services make sure you park in the car section and NOT in the wagon / HGV section.
> 
> Obviously look out for any height / width restrictions but you`ll find it a lot quieter in there than the wagon / HGV section.
> 
> ...




Yes I agree had same experience went in Lorry park at motorway services then soon realised mistake and quickly moved to car section


----------



## reiverlad (Mar 2, 2017)

If you want a much more relaxing journey after you come back into God’s country I would suggest you come off at Gretna, through Gretna Green and take the *B7076 *all the way up past Kirkpatrick Fleming, Lockerbie & Johnstonebridge till you hit the A701 Dumfries to Moffat. A mile or so on that & again back on to the B7076 to Abington.

At the motorway JCN take the *B7078* towards Douglas Water.
On that road is the Redmoss Hotel & truckstop About | Red Moss Hotel

You are only about 45 mins from Hamilton services.
Maybe worthwhile having an earlier stop and and set off earlier in the morning.

This trip is always within sight of the motorway but is virtually empty so you dont add much time to your journey but saves a lot of stress !


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 2, 2017)

reiverlad said:


> If you want a much more relaxing journey after you come back into God’s country I would suggest you come off at Gretna, through Gretna Green and take the *B7076 *all the way up past Kirkpatrick Fleming, Lockerbie & Johnstonebridge till you hit the A701 Dumfries to Moffat. A mile or so on that & again back on to the B7076 to Abington.
> 
> At the motorway JCN take the *B7078* towards Douglas Water.
> On that road is the Redmoss Hotel & truckstop About | Red Moss Hotel
> ...



Thanks for that idea. I've checked with Red Moss and they charge £10 for an overnight park and includes use of their showers which makes it more attractive than the motorway services! Have added this as potential stop to my map. A lot of this will just depend whether I manage to get away when I plan too and road conditions so its certainly good to have several, not too far off the Motorway, options!


----------



## eddyt (Mar 2, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> Thanks for that idea. I've checked with Red Moss and they charge £10 for an overnight park and includes use of their showers which makes it more attractive than the motorway services! Have added this as potential stop to my map. A lot of this will just depend whether I manage to get away when I plan too and road conditions so its certainly good to have several, not too far off the Motorway, options!



hi
  there is a truck stop called barton truck stop a few miles north of
  scotch corner. i stopped there once a couple of years ago. i did not 
  park near the trucks. if you drive behind the petrol station and up the 
  ramp to the cafe car park you can park there for free.


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 3, 2017)

It is a big money grabbing venture. It is the only Country in Europe that I know of, that charge you for using a rest place on the Highway. That in its self is an omen to stay away except to utilise the 2 hours which is allowed.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Mar 3, 2017)

I have never stopped overnight at a UK services and wouldn't consider it.If they charged a reasonable fee say £5-6 a night they would get more custom from motorhomers spending money in the services.The trouble is the rip off prices for overnighting in services that deters people from using them,I much prefer to either wild camp or find a nearby CL/CS.

We have stopped overnight at services in Spain and Portugal free of charge and felt safe.It's a totally different culture from rip off UK.Having met a considerable number of continental motorhomers they have all generally said the same thing - the UK is expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Mar 3, 2017)

Department for Transport used to run the service areas and lease the concession for catering to the providers.   They then decided to lease the whole area including car/lorry parking and removed restrictions on trading on the parking area.   The companies had to find a way of paying the department for these areas so the regulations were changed to permit charging after a limited period.   

In the legislation there is also provision for non serviced stops that have never been implemented in the same way that you find picnic sites between services abroad.  This is because department never put them in when building the motorways and then regulated that they, like all modernisation to existing services have to be provided at their own expense by the leasing company/operator.  Parking was to be charged for the same as serviced areas.

In the original Motorway and Major Highway regulations there was provision for serviced areas (EHU, Water, Waste disposal) for caravans and motorhomes,   This was optional ("may be provided") and not implemented in 99.9% of service areas.   This provision has now been removed and replaced with money making provision of commercial activity such as vehicle wash concessions.   Caravans are now limited to a maximum of 12hrs parking under the regulations.    Use of gas for heating and cooking is prohibited anywhere in a UK services as the whole area is classes as a petrol forecourt.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 3, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> Wow so many replies in 15 minutes! Cheers everyone.
> 
> Yes I am a full member, but there is actually a bit of a dearth of stop over places between Abington and Stirling that are also pretty close to the M74  and I'm thinking it will be around there, when the sleepiness will hit me. The CU at Bellshills puts me off as i used to live not too far from Glasgow and lets just say that Glasgow can be, well,  trying...
> 
> ...



Hi Melissa,

You have a fair range of choices.
Once you reach Junction 16 when norfbound, you can peel off the motorway, use the services at Annandale for anything you might need, then proceed on the OLD A74 now named as the B7076.  As you meander northward along this road (it runs parallel to the motorway most of the time and you will be on the A701 for a short distance, then either back on the m/way at J15 or continue on the B7076) you will find a good few places where you could probably stopover ... in my days as a trucker, I would occasionally pulls off the m/way and use this road for a change of scenery, especially if I was feeling tired.  It is possible to follow this road all the way to Glasgow, but I'd recommend re-joining the m/way if planning on heading further norf.

Alternatively, you can also peel off the m/way at J15 and follow the B7076 from there.  Again, you can follow it up to J14 where you have the option of rejoining the m/way or carrying on along the B7076 (or follow the A702, the B7076 changes to A702 at J14.)

Once again you have the choice of m/way or continuing on the A702 through Abington village and on to J13 at Abington services.  At Abington services, there is a layby on the A702 (signpotsted for Lanark) which is right beside the service station, but not within the services.  If you stopover there, you can turn around in the morning and go back to J13 ... if you decide to continue off the m/way from here, then follow the signs as if re joining the m/way but take the B7078 (the B7078 is on the opposite side of the motorway from the services and is quite a small road, so if you miss it first time around, simply circumnavigate the roundabout and try again, DON'T join the m/way, unless you want to.)

If you follow the B7078, this will take you a wee bit further from the m/way than the previously mentioned route (you might prefer this) but eventually it will come to a T junction beside J12 ... YOU CANNOT JOIN THE M/WAY AT J12 FOR NORTHBOUND ... just keep following the B7078 by passing under the m/way and turning left, which will take you to Cairn Lodge services.  After Cairn lodge services, I'd usually return to the m/way, but you could continue off it if you wished by following the B7078 into Leshmahagow where you can join the m/way at J10, or continue on to J9.

Again, your choice of m/way or navigating from there, but normally I'd have rejoined the m/way somewhere before here because I worked nights and never liked to drive through all the wee places in the middle of the night in a truck ... I only ever followed this road from J16 at Annandale Water to Leshmahagow once where I rejoined the motorway.

Have fun.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 3, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> That looks an interesting place but alas probably too far for me given my plans on that first evening - may bear it in mind for the second evening though
> Thanks



Also expensive ... there's a cafe/restaurant on the opposite side of the road as you enter the village coming from the south ... I believe there's a water tap at the rear too.  Finally, there's a wee local shoppie just past the Green Welly on your right, reasonable sized carpark for stopping for supplies.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 3, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> A word to the wise, if you decide to stay in one of the motorway services make sure you park in the car section and NOT in the wagon / HGV section.
> 
> Obviously look out for any height / width restrictions but you`ll find it a lot quieter in there than the wagon / HGV section.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I knew a few drivers who took great delight in doing that, their attitude was this is the HGV park, and our company has made arrangements with the service station to use their lorry park for this purpose (they aint supposed to do it without permission.)  Personally, I always kept as far from other vehicles as possible.  I used to drive a rig called a wagon and drag ... that's a 17t truck with a trailer about the same size on the back.  The cargo box on the truck is de-mountable, which means you can drop a set of legs and drive out from under it leaving the box free standing ... generally you'd drop either box or trailer, then swap over with other driver in a similar fashion.

The main reason I always stayed well clear was not really to do with consideration (although I did try to think of others,) I kept away mostly because I have seen some silly things happen ... the funniest was when the driver I met up with had forgotten to apply the manual brake to the old trailer he brought for me ... he happily worked away getting organised as his trailer started rolling down the car park all on its own!  The newer ones had failsafe air brakes which automatically applied when the air lines were disconnected, even they couldn't be trusted 100% because sometimes the valve would get sticky and not apply ... once you've chased after a trailer in a car park trying to get the brakes on, you learn to always check BEFORE you release the pin.

All great fun!

p.s. Part of the reason for leaving the engine running is the loss of air pressure when un-couling and re-coupling trailers ... believe me when I say there would be a LOT more noise if they had to re-build air pressure in order to drive off.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 3, 2017)

reiverlad said:


> If you want a much more relaxing journey after you come back into God’s country I would suggest you come off at Gretna, through Gretna Green and take the *B7076 *all the way up past Kirkpatrick Fleming, Lockerbie & Johnstonebridge till you hit the A701 Dumfries to Moffat. A mile or so on that & again back on to the B7076 to Abington.
> 
> At the motorway JCN take the *B7078* towards Douglas Water.
> On that road is the Redmoss Hotel & truckstop About | Red Moss Hotel
> ...



I have also followed that route, but never thought to mention it as your OP mentioned around Abington area, but yes, it is a nicer, more leisurely drive than the m/way and a lot less stressful if the m/way is busy.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 3, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Yeah, I knew a few drivers who took great delight in doing that, their attitude was this is the HGV park, and our company has made arrangements with the service station to use their lorry park for this purpose (they aint supposed to do it without permission.)  Personally, I always kept as far from other vehicles as possible.  I used to drive a rig called a wagon and drag ... that's a 17t truck with a trailer about the same size on the back.  The cargo box on the truck is de-mountable, which means you can drop a set of legs and drive out from under it leaving the box free standing ... generally you'd drop either box or trailer, then swap over with other driver in a similar fashion.
> 
> The main reason I always stayed well clear was not really to do with consideration (although I did try to think of others,) I kept away mostly because I have seen some silly things happen ... the funniest was when the driver I met up with had forgotten to apply the manual brake to the old trailer he brought for me ... he happily worked away getting organised as his trailer started rolling down the car park all on its own!  The newer ones had failsafe air brakes which automatically applied when the air lines were disconnected, even they couldn't be trusted 100% because sometimes the valve would get sticky and not apply ... once you've chased after a trailer in a car park trying to get the brakes on, you learn to always check BEFORE you release the pin.
> 
> All great fun!






I`ve had HGV Class 1 since i was 22 and i`ve done my fair share of night trunking etc. including meeting half way and swapping trailers.

I would never have dreamt of doing a trick like that and the two in question quite clearly went out of their way to get as close as they could to us.

They were virtually parked on the through road and there was no way in hell that that was where they normally dropped and swapped trailers.

The couple of times since we`ve used the car section and had quiet nights.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 3, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`ve had HGV Class 1 since i was 22 and i`ve done my fair share of night trunking etc. including meeting half way and swapping trailers.
> 
> I would never have dreamt of doing a trick like that and the two in question quite clearly went out of their way to get as close as they could to us.
> 
> ...



Yep, I know what you are saying, I'm not excusing their behavior in any way, let's face it, it's just plain ignorance ... I also knew a driver who took great delight in blowing his horn in the middle of the night as he passed people sleeping in a layby ... the one I mentioned beside Abington services on the A702 in particular was a favourite of his to do it at ... I made the mistake of sleeping over there one night myself when he went by a year or two after I'd left the company, but he did apologise when I gave him a mouthful of abuse on the CB ... I knew it was him, right time, right place etc.

He has retired now, so it should be a quieter night these days.


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't know your direction but there's a cracking little cl in Brampton, £8 Inc EHU.


----------



## jim dalton (Mar 3, 2017)

reiverlad said:


> If you want a much more relaxing journey after you come back into God’s country I would suggest you come off at Gretna, through Gretna Green and take the *B7076 *all the way up past Kirkpatrick Fleming, Lockerbie & Johnstonebridge till you hit the A701 Dumfries to Moffat. A mile or so on that & again back on to the B7076 to Abington.
> 
> At the motorway JCN take the *B7078* towards Douglas Water.
> On that road is the Redmoss Hotel & truckstop About | Red Moss Hotel
> ...



Agree, that is a lovely piece of road to travel and the Redmoss is OK too


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi ya Wisewoman,,,,
SO,,,Are you sorted in the Route you are taking & The Stops your making ?.
Not long now I bet your already packing lol lol.


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 9, 2017)

Already packing!? I'm packed man - a month ahead of schedule - tins of food, stuff to do, ferries booked, itinerary and ideas of things to do already printed out!  If the Zombie Apocalypse should happen in the next month, I'm surviving it, in my van!

As for my first night, I'm going to play that by ear, so to speak. I have noted a few locations and will just decided when the time is right, when the time is right.

I have four ferries booked, first one on the morning of the 10th. My main fear with them, is that I will get sea sick and feel ghastly for a while afterwards but I've been assured that these ferries should be big enough for that to not happen. (So no, I don't now want to hear stories of ferries making people feel sea sick! lol)

Now I've just got to pray for the Weather Gods to behave.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 9, 2017)

Well I'm sure all will be just Fine n Dandy for you Trip & the Ferry Crossings. Oh & don't worry about the impending Zombt Apocalypse, I've had a word with the Lads, You'll be ok !.


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 9, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well I'm sure all will be just Fine n Dandy for you Trip & the Ferry Crossings. Oh & don't worry about the impending Zombt Apocalypse, I've had a word with the Lads, You'll be ok !.



Ohh  Secretly, i'm rather hoping for a ZA - it's what the world could do with right about now!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 9, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> Ohh  Secretly, i'm rather hoping for a ZA - it's what the world could do with right about now!



Well, it would be nice to see all my mate's again.

Hey,,I've just had a Thought !. It involves Wine, Cider Donuts a Cpl of Chairs, A KFC Bargin Bucket, Cheryl Cole, Adriana Grande, & a Paddling Pool of Pink Custerd !.


Ooops sorry Zoned out a bit there...


----------



## flyinghigh (Mar 9, 2017)

we travel from Kent to Scotland on a regular basis and use a few of the WC stops but one that we use the most is the Toby carvery carlyle. It's just of Junction 43 M6. the rear carpark is quiet (No road noise) and if we arrive before 2100 then we have a carvery, if later we usually have a light meal in the MH and get up early for the carvery breakfast, ( very good value) in comparison to motorway services and eat as much as you like if you are famished,

as a bonus when driving back to the motorway (3mins) there is a large Tesco on your left for cheap fuel and any food stuffs you require,
Ooh i forgot to say no charge for parking so a win win IMO


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 10, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> I have a huge trek to Scotland planned in the van in April and I've been wondering about Motorway service stations and their feasibility as stop over / overnighting places. On the odd occasion I have gone to a motorway services in my car, I've noticed signs like 'automatic plate recognition' and no parking for longer than 2 hours. Is this essentially the norm now for all those huge car parks attached to these places, thereby making them a total no hoper for overnighting in?
> 
> I'd also wondered about HGV / truck stops too and the legality of using them too though I don't especially fancy them as those monsters would dwarf me!
> 
> ...



It is true, find a spot some where just off the high way, usually at an Industrial site or dead end or on a road where a night will cause no problems, or pay the asking price around £10 to £12 for a motorhome, (no idea of the price). Two hours is max and you will be held to account for even a minute slip up on your part.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 10, 2017)

flyinghigh said:


> we travel from Kent to Scotland on a regular basis and use a few of the WC stops but one that we use the most is the Toby carvery carlyle. It's just of Junction 43 M6. the rear carpark is quiet (No road noise) and if we arrive before 2100 then we have a carvery, if later we usually have a light meal in the MH and get up early for the carvery breakfast, ( very good value) in comparison to motorway services and eat as much as you like if you are famished,
> 
> as a bonus when driving back to the motorway (3mins) there is a large Tesco on your left for cheap fuel and any food stuffs you require,
> Ooh i forgot to say no charge for parking so a win win IMO



YESSS, YES I Think I've stayed there on TWO occasions if its the same one your on about, Come off M6 North, Turn Left, Breath a few mile then Take a Right to get to Tesco, OR Straight on To the Toby all within a few mile Car park is just before the big Red Toby Wall. Now the first time I went there I turned AFTER the Toby thinking it was the carpark, BIG MISTAKE, I had to reverse back out onto the Busy Road The 'A Something or other' NOT GOOD very embarresing !.

Top Pub Grub !.
But VERY VERY busy on a Sunday !.


----------



## runnach (Mar 10, 2017)

I haven't read the complete thread, but if you stop at say the moto in Carlisle , you have 2 hours free parking, if you buy a ticket from WH Smiths normally it might cost £15 ...but they give a £10 voucher to spend on meals etc , and I assume shower facilities for the ladies too.

Channa


----------



## ian68 (Oct 30, 2017)

*Parking*

Stop parking in abnormal load bays.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 30, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yep, As Mark says,
> It 'CAN be a convenient spot to rest up over night if your just covering the motorway miles, But an expensive one. You don't even get a food voucher to use in the café like the lorry or coach drivers do !, But Some MOTO services have got Showers, If you have re fillable gas system, then stopping for the night, Having a HOT shower, Something to eat, Fill up with Fuel n Gas all in one place has its advantages,,, But NO not for me, 2hrs & I'm off.




last time i asked about the cost of a shower it was  £11 !!!!   rip off is right


----------



## runnach (Oct 30, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> last time i asked about the cost of a shower it was  £11 !!!!   rip off is right



I wouldn't disagree with that, However an additional £4 would get you an overnight stop and a food voucher to redeem ? I cant find any clause that relates to specific to the HGV lads. I haven't spent that much time researching so could be wrong 

Channa


----------



## alcam (Oct 30, 2017)

channa said:


> I wouldn't disagree with that, However an additional £4 would get you an overnight stop and a food voucher to redeem ? I cant find any clause that relates to specific to the HGV lads. I haven't spent that much time researching so could be wrong
> 
> Channa



Not sure where the £15 and £10 food voucher happens ? 
It would suit me to stop on motorway services at times but many are well over £20 with no mention of vouchers


----------



## big tom (Oct 30, 2017)

The last time I called at a motorway services was about 12 years ago at Watford Gap it was late and dark I was tired  I had seen the tiredness can kill sign, I had only be stopped a few minutes when there was a knocking on the door I ignored it then a tapping on the window with that I was at the door and confronted by some attendant asking me if I would be stopping overnight as I would be charged, I said I did not know I was going to have a rest then something to eat and then I would make up my mind, he persisted he wanted to know so I told him to go away and not to knock on my door again, I had something to eat and then drove home another three hours I shouldn’t have done really as I was tired out, I will never call at a motorway services again unless in a emergency I now plan my travelling differently.


----------



## Gadabout2 (Oct 30, 2017)

Try the car park at Tesco just off the M74 at Lesmahagow, between Abington and Glasgow.  Only a few yards from the junction. We have used it, security "men" patrol during the night and there are lights on the car park....can also pick up those little last minute things you forget.


----------



## Caz (Oct 31, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> last time i asked about the cost of a shower it was  £11 !!!!   rip off is right



I had a lovely free hot shower, cubicle very clean, at one of the M5 services in Devon or Somerset, can't remember which one. I had to leave my van keys at W H Smith in exchange for the key, and the shower was in the Gents so I did get some funny looks going in and out.


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 31, 2017)

Virtually all the motorway service stations have free showers. I used to use them a lot when I drove for a living and on a 45 minute break. I never had to pay, but some were in a better state than others. Early evening could see a queue outside.


----------



## alcam (Oct 31, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Virtually all the motorway service stations have free showers. I used to use them a lot when I drove for a living and on a 45 minute break. I never had to pay, but some were in a better state than others. Early evening could see a queue outside.



Waiting to see Caz ?


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 3, 2017)

If motorway parking was reasonable they would probably get a good income from it, all the ones I've seen have 2 hours free then a charge for up to 24 hours. Who in their right mind would want to spend 24 hours on a motorway service area, why don't they charge by the hour? Not that I'm in favour of paying but £12 for 24 hours works out 50p per hour, with the 2 hours free then paying another £2 for another 4 hours rest wouldn't be too extortionate, if you are on a long motorway trip this would be more convenient than coming off the motorway to find a POI (also save the extra cost in diesel). Tiredness can kill & only having a 2 hour  rest isn't enough, I remember once making numerous stops staying just under 2hours before moving on I was probably more tired & more of a risk driving than if I had just carried on. Annoying thing is most of these service areas are nearly empty during the night, so even if they had limits on the overnight parking such as midnight to 8:00 am it wouldn't affect the use of the car parking.


----------



## alcam (Nov 3, 2017)

As I've said before , yes charge you but give you most of it back if you spend so much . Everybody wins


----------

